# Are Victorias Secret lotions good for your skin?



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

Just started using lotion, and my skin seems to be more dry?? Dont get me wrong, I loove VS products. I use the Love Spell fragrance lotion, and i smell good but feel dry :/ What should i do?? Stick with regular dermatology lotion or stay dry but smell amazing? lol Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

-Kassie&lt;3


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 12, 2011)

you can always use the sprays instead if your worried about losing the smell


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

The spray makes my aunts allergies run wilddd

Is it possible to add a perfume to a fragrance free lotion?


----------



## llehsal (May 12, 2011)

I have so many of the VS lotions, but I think they are too oily and don't moisterize but have my hands feeling weird.  I would say stick to other body lotion.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 12, 2011)

I have this problem with their lotions as well - they dry me out instead of moisturize - it has something to do with the fragrance formula/alcohol they use.  There was an article about this way-way back in the day.

Try the Bath and Body works brand and see how that works for you if you really enjoy the scented stuff - otherwise moisturize with a regular bottle and parfum with a natural oil.

A note on the body sprays (any brand):  body sprays contain alcohol which will dry you out.  Basically reversing the effect of the moisturizing lotion.

I know - its not fair.  I moisturize with either oils or heavy duty lotion in the winter months and then follow up with my favorite parfum or oil scents from The Body Shop.  In the summer, I'm less prone to dry skin so I can experiment a little - but it can't be a daily regimen or I suffer the consequences.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 12, 2011)

There's a lot of very moisturizing lotions out there that smell really good.  Not VS or BB good but it's better than nothing I guess


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

@ Dream warrior-

Thats a really good idea, I'll have to try that!

What kind of oils do you use or recommend for moisturizing??


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

@ Bonnie-

Any suggestions???


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

@ llehsal-

I experience that too! lol

it feels like the lotion just sits on your skin &amp; doesnt sink in

aghhhh


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 12, 2011)

I love love love skin-so-soft oils.  I apply the bath oil immediatly after my shower and before I towel dry.  After I apply the oil - I pat dry with a towel.  The oil instantly get obsorbed.  In a pinch I've used baby oil - but I prefer the scent and light oil formula from Skin-So-Soft.

In the winter I use various heavy lotions - AVON's extra large bottle of their moisture therapy is the most cost effective in my opinion.  I also buy scented body oils from The Body Shop and dab them in various spots - the scents last a long time. 

Hope that  helps.



> Originally Posted by *Kassie3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ Dream warrior-
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 12, 2011)

Are you applying the lotions when your skin is dry/scaly or after a bath/shower?

Your skin is more susceptible and open to accepting lotions/moisturizers when you apply them directly after you shower/bath than it does during the day. 

Next time you bathe (after you towel try) immediately apply the lotion you favor and then reapply the same lotion about an hour or two later.  See how your skin feels.  If your skin isn't accepting the second application (greasy/dry feeling) - then the lotion isn't strong enough for your skin type and you'll have to try out other brands.



> Originally Posted by *Kassie3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> it feels like the lotion just sits on your skin &amp; doesnt sink in


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 12, 2011)

I don't really have a problem with dry skin so I don't want to recommend anything haha.  I usually only use drugstore or BBW lotions.  Johnson makes some really nice moisturizing lotion.  I got a giant bottle free when I was head of the beauty department at Walgreens like 4 years ago and I loved it.


----------



## magosienne (May 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Kassie3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ Dream warrior-
> 
> ...



Coconut, olive, camelia, grapeseed, monoÃ¯, argan, macadamia is my favorite for my cracked skin during winter, it's just like sebum so it sinks in quickly and leaves no residue, not like some oils like castor do (although castor oil is also good fry dry skins).


----------



## ls820 (May 13, 2011)

may i suggest a few!

Pure Fiji body products are absolutely amazing. you can only get them online or from fiji tho

http://www.skincarebyalana.com/pure-fiji/

otherwise, loccitane, never fails!


----------



## Megacurls (May 17, 2011)

I use the cream or the body butter it makes my skin softer. You can also try some that doesn't have as potent of a smell. I found if it is less perfumy it doesn't dry me out as much


----------



## ryanrolls (May 17, 2011)

To select the best* facial moisturizer should match your skin type* because of different skin types will require a different moisturizer. This is because every type of skin has different needs.Moisturizer for oily skin, then use a moisturizer that is free from oil or oil-free and noncomedogenic or non-acnegenic. Or better to use the oily skin lotion because it is lighter. You can Find more Skin Products at: *Day Spa in GA*


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 21, 2011)

I noticed as well that VS Body Lotions don't really moisturize But I love them and have soo many. So what I do is use a moisturizing body wash and/or ( depending the season) apply very little jojoba oil to my skin first then I follow with one of the VS creams and that leaves my skin super soft and silky with no greasy feeling.


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2011)

jojoba oil, sweet almond oil, shea oil or combine all 3 are marvelous.  Evening primrose is also good.  I'm not crazy about coconut oil, its worst if you have eczema because I get reactions from it.


----------



## ryanrolls (May 26, 2011)

I am Suggesting you a new Avon Skin So Soft Moisture Boost Body Lotion, I was so excited to get this lotion. I had ordered this one.  This is not so oily . Try it once


----------



## paintednightsky (May 29, 2011)

Yes I notice VS lotions are so watered down.  I like BW a lot better.  DS brands I use is Palmer's-chocolatey smell and supposed to help tone skin/stretchmarks.  It is very moisturizing if you do have dry skin.  Sometimes I try other drug store brands that are new but none that really stick but mostly use BW or Palmer's.  I go by the ingredients listing for the most part by what I choose and if I can tolerate the smell.


----------



## Anti Aging Girl (Jun 7, 2011)

While I love the smell of Victoria Secret's lotions they don't actually moisturize. They smell great but they actually just sit on top of the skin.   My favorite one is by Rodan and fields Dermatologists. It was just launched in May and they sold out in two weeks. It goes on with a matte like finish and your skin feels like silk and very soft. This is a Dermatological brand and has the latest "skin" technologyand is only $24 . Here is the link below. It also has a full 60 day money back guarantee      I promise I threw out every other lotion that I had! Please let me know if you have questions about it.       https://lc.myrandf.com/Shop/Product/ESBL200

Best, Lisa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2019)

I tried Victoria Secret Lotion, and it damaged my skin! I will NEVER use Victoria Secret again. I will only use Bath and Body Works.


----------

